# My new 2,4m tank. watch this space!



## RynoParsons (17 Apr 2013)

so this weekend my 2,4m tank is being moved to my new house, will be high tech planted tank. 
Dimensions 2400x60x70.


----------



## Henry (17 Apr 2013)

Nothing quite like the impact of a massive, densely planted tank. What do you have in mind plants/fish wise?


----------



## RynoParsons (17 Apr 2013)

fish wise 50 ottos, 150 cherry barbs and 100 celebis rainbows o yes and 50 pigmy corry cats


----------



## RynoParsons (17 Apr 2013)

and cherrie shrimp


----------



## Alastair (17 Apr 2013)

Sounds good


----------



## Henry (17 Apr 2013)

A group of Cherry Barbs that big will be awesome! They're such feisty little buggers, it'll be very entertaining


----------



## RynoParsons (18 Apr 2013)

yeah cant wait. tank is being delivered on Saturday. but it will be stripped and rebuilt completely.


----------



## killi69 (18 Apr 2013)

Sounds amazing. Would really like a planted tank that size one day. Please share some pics. Really interested how you move/ install a tank that size! Will be following this. Good luck on Sat.


----------



## RynoParsons (18 Apr 2013)

thanx. i got profesional tank movers to move it and rebuild it


----------



## RynoParsons (22 Apr 2013)

so now its cleaning it. and then rebuilding with black silicone


----------



## Steve Smith (22 Apr 2013)

Massive tank!

Any reason for rebuilding it?  Do you expect there to be nasty stuff in the silicone (considering it was marine)?


----------



## RynoParsons (22 Apr 2013)

overflow is going to get taken out. and also have a very very good tank builder who is going to rebuild it with black silicone and just neaten the tank over  all


----------



## killi69 (23 Apr 2013)

Thanks for posting the pics. Looks like a major job. Have black silicone on my 5 footer and really like it. Where are you based? I might be looking for a good tank builder in the future.


----------



## RynoParsons (23 Apr 2013)

Based in south africa pretoria hehe. Its a major job cleaning it. Must be cleaned before saturday!


----------



## grathod (23 Apr 2013)

Thought you'd be from SA, judging by the no. plate on the Clio behind you. I've contemplated doing a scape to capture the Table Mountains but never had a tank nor the space big enough to do it. Have you thought of what style planted scape you are going for? Interested & watching, good luck.


----------



## RynoParsons (23 Apr 2013)

Yep have a big piece of wood that has a big arch. Will try and make 2 big islands wait flourite and let the wood arch from one to another. Moss on the weed some Ug at the front of the islands. The rest will be fine silica sand. Back of the islands lush growth with stem planrs. Also have 2 huge java ferns. So will see


----------



## grathod (23 Apr 2013)

sounds good, can't wait to see it take form


----------



## RynoParsons (24 Apr 2013)

yep i hope it will turn out good. will have to see
 patience is the problem. i dont have any.


----------



## plantnoob (24 Apr 2013)

look forward to seeing this develop . gotta love massive planted tanks


----------



## RynoParsons (24 Apr 2013)

Will only be done in 3weeks unfortunately. Can only work over weekends when i have time


----------



## RynoParsons (2 May 2013)

okay so changes. new tank is being built 240x60x45h. black silicone. glass is ordered. so now its the long wait!


----------



## Alastair (2 May 2013)

RynoParsons said:


> okay so changes. new tank is being built 240x60x45h. black silicone. glass is ordered. so now its the long wait!


 
always seems like forever waiting for a tank lol


----------



## RynoParsons (2 May 2013)

yeah! when are your tank finally ready!?


----------



## Alastair (2 May 2013)

a week monday or before i was told today so could be next week  cant wait


----------



## RynoParsons (2 May 2013)

hope the tank is fine this time! luckily one of the best tank builders is building my tank and they are building it on the stand in my living room so i can also see the progress. glass will be here on monday so also cant wait!


----------



## Alastair (2 May 2013)

i hope so too. went for a big manufacturing company so will see. 
how long will your tank take then


----------



## RynoParsons (2 May 2013)

will probably be done next weekend. will leave the tank to dry for a week and do leak test. so hopefully i can start in 2 weeks. have an amazing piece of wood i want use. it has an arch of 1.2 meters with loads of detail. want to use it as a "bridge" between 2 islands. gona use xmas moss all over it


----------



## Alastair (2 May 2013)

Sounds awesome mate looking forward to seeing that


----------



## RynoParsons (13 May 2013)

so stand is being prepped this week. glass is here tomorrow so hopefully next weekend i have some glass siliconed together in a shape that can hold water. cant remember what its called or how it looks haha


----------



## RynoParsons (29 May 2013)




----------



## RynoParsons (29 May 2013)




----------



## RynoParsons (29 May 2013)

so this weekend the side panes are going on the the tank then gona let it dry for a week


----------



## RynoParsons (31 May 2013)

some new plants i got for when im setting up this tank next weekend


----------



## RynoParsons (1 Jun 2013)

its almost done!


----------



## sanj (1 Jun 2013)

You have gone for a low profile, are you looking to have this open top with emersed plants?


----------



## RynoParsons (1 Jun 2013)

its 45cm high. just easier to work in and also to keep clean. doesnt have to use that much light also


----------



## RynoParsons (9 Jun 2013)




----------



## BigTom (9 Jun 2013)

Beast! Going to look great once grown in. I like the panoramic aspect.

Stocking plans?


----------



## RynoParsons (9 Jun 2013)

thanx would like 100 neons 50 rummy noses and 20 ottos


----------



## Alastair (9 Jun 2013)

I agree with tom its going to look fantastic this. Cant wait to see it develop 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ady34 (9 Jun 2013)

Really interesting looking scape, nice work, will look forward to following its progress.


----------



## RynoParsons (11 Jun 2013)




----------



## Alastair (11 Jun 2013)

RynoParsons said:


>



Love this mate. Cant wait to see it in a month or so time. Will you be shortening the intakes?? 
You could reverse them and stick the hose on the long end and have the strainer on the short bit to save you having to chop it down

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RynoParsons (11 Jun 2013)

thanx. im going to build custom inlet and outlet pipes that looks more neat and fit in the corners of the tank


----------



## aliclarke86 (11 Jun 2013)

Wow this is mega looking. Flood of neons will look awesome


----------



## RynoParsons (13 Jun 2013)

so was thinking of blyxa aubertii for the left and right edges of the islands? any thoughts on that?


----------



## Alastair (13 Jun 2013)

its a nice plant but believe it can be a bit difficult to grow, iain sutherland mentioned in his asian dreams journal that hes struggled with his


----------



## RynoParsons (13 Jun 2013)

i had it in my cube. it grew fairly easy for me. but did a bleach dip on everything to try and rid snails and lost all my blyxa. so i dont have troubles growing it. u havd troubles growing ludwigia inclinata "curl" and macranda red


----------



## RynoParsons (19 Jun 2013)




----------



## RynoParsons (10 Jul 2013)

well because of the size of the tank and my awesome BlackBerry camera you wont really see progress. but bushes are much more dense because of trimming and replanting and the Hairgrass carpet is also starting to fill in. will take pics in a month or 2 with a decent camera


----------



## Dan walton (10 Jul 2013)

Looks stunning 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Yo-han (11 Jul 2013)

Nice tank! And is the Taeniacara candida from your avatar in there as well? Would love to add some to my tank


----------



## RynoParsons (11 Jul 2013)

thanx yes i have a pair in there


----------



## Yo-han (12 Jul 2013)

Nice! I heard they are very aggressive, what would you say, aggressive towards other fish? Safe with shrimp? (My nijsseni male didn't go too well with my Corydoras and my Nannacara even started killing adult Amano shrimp)


----------



## RynoParsons (12 Jul 2013)

well i keep mine with a pair of nanocara anomala's and they dont even bother also dont do anything woth the tetras. and leave my largd cherrie shrimp alone. i see my female is starting to fatten up and the male is showing slot of colour towards the female so will see if there is any aggresion when in spawning condition but so far they are chilled easy to keep and probably my fav dwarf cichlid


----------



## RynoParsons (26 Jul 2013)




----------



## BigTom (26 Jul 2013)

Super. That's some serious growth - you must be pleased?


----------



## RynoParsons (26 Jul 2013)

yeah im pleased just have a bba hiccup on the right in the hairgrass stupid faulty timer switching the co2 on and off during the day. replaced it just waiting for the bba to die back. in 2 minds about the hairgass. thinking of replacing it with UG. pic was taken 2 days after a good trim. ferts was out of stock so getting on monday again


----------



## Christian Walker (29 Jul 2013)

Wow what a ballsy scape mate. The tank is amazing.  I wouldn't sleep at night with a tank that size in the house.  If it pops a seam it will be like being washed out to sea !  Bet its mesmerizing though.


----------



## plantbrain (30 Jul 2013)

Great tank shape.

UG will give more head ache than HG ever would.
Monte Carlo might be fun.
Moss stones or Mini pellia etc in various spots with some other bright green plant would look nice and make the wood to appear to creep out from the main log.
You'd need a few smaller 3-5" cm dia branches, maybe 20-30cm long. Use cotton 100% thread and rope the moss on the wood, The ends will go back into the bushes, and the tips will poke out downward in the foreground. Then fill the space in between with Rotala green, Monte Carlo, Downoi, Hygro araguaia etc,


----------



## RynoParsons (18 Aug 2013)

well this is the final pic. its converted to a marine tank


----------



## RynoParsons (18 Aug 2013)

it would have been cool to use smaller branches at the base. had plans to change all the stems to a long HG variety but plans changed when i decided to convert this tank will get a 60p or so next year.


----------



## BigTom (18 Aug 2013)

Blimey, that was all over in the blink of an eye! Seems a shame to tear it all down so soon, but I guess I'm stuck in 'low tech time' where you measure tnak progress in years rather than weeks


----------



## RynoParsons (18 Aug 2013)

ja. will get a small tank again also less work then. have a soft spot for a planted tank microfish. as soon as we can gwt rosy loaches it will motivate me enough to start again


----------



## Andy Thurston (18 Aug 2013)

Its a shame. It just goes to show what can happen in 10 weeks. I hope your going to post pics in these threads
From this to This | UK Aquatic Plant Society

UKAPS Members' Full-Tank Shots | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------

